# How effective are amano shrimp with BBA?



## AquaNeko

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=125936#post125936

There is a supposit sale of them at [email protected] as I do not know of thier regular price I think it's on sale.

I would like to know from long time amano shrimp owners how effective real world results are the amano shrimp on BBA?

Also what other algae have to notice it attack and repel from?


----------



## Joeee

Recommended reading:
http://www.planetinverts.com/Amano Shrimp.html

I've heard of horse hair worms being able to infect shrimp. But I heard of this on a turtle forum (which I quit due to the rules conflicting with my philosophy as to what a hobbyist forum should be). I've never actually seen a shrimp have these worms, so I'm guessing the chance of getting them is next to nothing.


----------



## AquaNeko

Well I pan on suppliment feeding them with veggies and algae flakes but wondering what other successes people have had with them nom noming of what types of algae.


----------



## BillD

In my experience, and I only have 2 left, they don't eat BBA.


----------



## gucci17

BillD said:


> In my experience, and I only have 2 left, they don't eat BBA.


I second that.

Not TRUE BBA for that matter. I've seen them eat what I thought was BBA but it was a dark green, instead of the brown/black colour.

I had a rock that was nice and furry which I thought was BBA and when I brought 10 amano shrimp home, they went to town on it. I forgot how long it took for them to clean it all but it was pretty quick. Less than a week for sure.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Gammarus is a very effective way to get rid of your BBA. But after that, they go after your plants. Also, they are a very good source of food for you fish as they are small. They do pray of small baby cherry shrimps as well.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BillD

I used to have a colony of gammarus, and found they thrived on thread algae. I would put plants in with them to be cleaned of algae. Once the algae was gone they would start on the plants.


----------



## ppaskova

gucci17 said:


> I second that.
> 
> Not TRUE BBA for that matter. I've seen them eat what I thought was BBA but it was a dark green, instead of the brown/black colour.
> 
> I had a rock that was nice and furry which I thought was BBA and when I brought 10 amano shrimp home, they went to town on it. I forgot how long it took for them to clean it all but it was pretty quick. Less than a week for sure.


Actualy i have 7 Amano Shrimps in my tank now and I do have hair algae that some of it looks as BBA. Unfortunatly I don't see my amanos picking up on any algae at that metter that much or quick, they eating some but not a lot. i thought they will clean my hair algae in a week but some of them were there for 2 weeks some for a week and still not much improvement. I'm not sure how long i should wait for them to get to work alredy


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Zebrapl3co said:


> Gammarus is a very effective way to get rid of your BBA. But after that, they go after your plants. Also, they are a very good source of food for you fish as they are small. They do pray of small baby cherry shrimps as well.


Do you have the full species name of the shrimp that would effectively attack BBA? Also who in the GTAA stocks then? If possible a rough pricing on them?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

Amano shrimps + Young siamese algae eater = no algae
You can get a new SAE every once in a while, just bring in a grown one and you can most likely trade for a few young ones.


----------



## jon021

in my experience, no shrimp will eat bba. My amanos only eat green algae and occasionally hair algae but like any shrimp they'll prefer to eat fish food. They like to hang around the area where i feed my fish and snag some of the sinking wafers. If you're interested in some amanos, Frank's Aquarium has some for $1.75 each - i've bought 10 of them and haven't lost a single one.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

I've got a 10gal with 5x z.danios, 1x otocat , few ramhorn snails, and a couple RCS. If I do get some I may get 2.


----------



## jon021

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I've got a 10gal with 5x z.danios, 1x otocat , few ramhorn snails, and a couple RCS. If I do get some I may get 2.


Just a suggestion, but i would get a couple more otos since they like being in groups, combined with the amanos they'll clean your tank of any green algae. I also keep some nerites in my tank to clean the algae off the glass, and nerites come in some amazing colours and patterns.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

jon021 said:


> Just a suggestion, but i would get a couple more otos since they like being in groups, combined with the amanos they'll clean your tank of any green algae. I also keep some nerites in my tank to clean the algae off the glass, and nerites come in some amazing colours and patterns.


Do nerite snails handle green spot algae well?


----------



## jon021

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Do nerite snails handle green spot algae well?


They've managed to clean my glass pretty well, although not completely so i still have to use the magnet cleaner once in a while.


----------



## AquaNeko

jon021 said:


> They've managed to clean my glass pretty well, although not completely so i still have to use the magnet cleaner once in a while.


My green spot algae comes back about every 2-5-3 weeks. Yes I know of the otocat groupings. I used to have a couple extra otocats but some passed. I'm thinking I may make a planted tank with the 10gal with amanos, otos, and a nerite snail and drop supplimental food for all of them in there via say a auto feeder and enjoy that setup knowing algae is in check.


----------

